# Multi-viscosity oils...



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Just wondering what kind of oil you guys use in your tractors. My manual lists SAE30 and 10W30 for my particular climate, and says that oil consumption will be slightly greater with a multi-viscosity oil such as 10W30, especially during the first 8 hours of engine life. 

I use straight SAE30 in my other tractor and my walk behind, and to keep things simple, would like to use the same in the Cub. Is there any real advantages of using a multi-viscosity oil? The tractor will not really be used in real cold weather, as my driveway is not long enough to warrant a front mounted snow blower, or a blade for that matter.

Im sure that the most important thing is the intervals in which the oil is changed, but Im just curious as to what type of oil you guys use?

BTW, this is not intended to be a "bash" session between conventional oil vs. synthetic or anything like that, but then again, everyone here seems to be well above that type of behavior...thats why I love this site!  
After the engine has some hours on it, synthetic is a possibility, but for now, Im just talking conventional oil.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I use sae 30w but its hot down here even in the winter it dont get out of the 20s but once in a blue moon. And it warms up during the day but i dont run my tractor on cold days.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use Mobil SAE 30 in the Murray push mower, 5 hp. rototiller, and log splitter. Pennzoil SAE 40 in the pressure washer Robin engine. Pennzoil 5W-30 synthetic & synthetic blend in the F525 and the wifes 95 Taurus. John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 Synthetic Blend in my 4410, Cummins, Sea Ray (454 GM), and Nissan. I could probably 15W-40 in everything but I try to stick with what the book calls for. I get the John Deere 15W-40 oil in the 55 gallon drum so it costs about $1.29 per quart, otherwise I shop for the sale price bargains at Walmart or the PX. I bought 27 cases of the Mobil oil many years ago when it was on sale for 68 cents a quart.   I am Mr. Thifty/El Cheapo..........I always shop for the bargain!army


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

In my region its hot as well so I am not into the multi vis grades in my air cooled engines. I use Valvoline 30HD in all my air cooled engines. Use 5-30 Valvoline in the Camry, 10-30 Valvoline in the GMC pickup, and Chevron Dello400 in my Ford 1720.
Been using Valvoline products all my life ever since I put a short block in a lawn mower at age 11. I remember it like it was yesterday, was a B&S 2 1/2 hp in a Moto-Mower, and the short block came packed with a container of Valvoline.

Use Optimol or Husky oils in my air cooled 2 strokes.

I burn Chevron gas / diesel fuel only. The wifes car, my truck and most all of my equipment have never had anything but Chevron in them since new.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Always use straight 30 in most of my power stuff except for........

5w40 syntec in the snow blower [only cold, and I get free 1/2 qt leftovers from work]

5w40 sintec, or 10w30 in the Ingersolls in the winter. [BOY they sound like a box of rocks at 0deg cold start with 30!!]

Then theres the N. Only none two oil changed on it, so don't know what I will run. First was 30w becouse it's what I had, and it was warm, and the oil was SO bad, had to get SOMETHING in it. Next change was before winter and I had 6 leftover qts of 10w40 sitting around[I never use 10w40, dont eaven know where I got it from, probably cleaning out my moms garage]so I used that. I use Shell Rotella 15w40 in the hydro systems of the Ingersolls, so I may try running that this year, or stick with 30.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool. I was thinking straight 30 weight, just to keep it simple. I was just hoping not to hear a reason why I shouldnt. 

I picked up a couple Fram filters the other day, and thats when I started thinking about the oil. It looks like its gonna be SAE 30, which is already sitting there on the shelf.

Thanks for the opinions,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Now i know Kohler says to use 10w30 but thats because they use Chevy lifters and if you don't you get the Kohler tick.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I use Briggs SAE 30 in the 6HP Briggs on the Toro. The Deere maintenance kit comes with 10w-30 for my 15HP Kohler Single. The "Kohler tick" has not returned after the 5hr. oil change. Has about 50 hrs on it now.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Chevy lifters? Thats wild. I guess I could see a little increased oil consumption with a multi grade oil, but in the manual, I read it as not only during "break-in", but afterwards as well. That was the demise of my 38" Central Park- I had to fill the oil and check the gas. I apparently didnt "fill the oil" when I should have. LOL

I will use SAE30, and plan to change the oil at 8 hours, then again at 20-25 hours. Thats another thing I like about the 1525; looks pretty easy to change the oil, and I like the ridge under the filter to keep the oil from running all over the engine when the filter is removed. A gallon sized vegetable oil container fits perfectly between the front tire and deck, and I can cut the supplied clear hose in half to have two of them, as 1/2 the length is long enough to fit in the bottle.

I just cant wait to get a few hours on it so I CAN change the oil. LOL

Thanks,
Greg


----------

